# Runwell Hospital -Contract to Demolish! -March, 2012



## Lightbuoy (Mar 19, 2012)

*Runwell Hospital -Contract to Demolish! -March, 2012*

For those who may be interested.....

http://www.government-online.net/demolition-contract-essex/

According to this Article, demolition would commence in April, 2012 (unless the whole thing's an "April Fools!!!")

Looks like the one Listed Building will be retained (St. Luke's Chapel), with other "Heritage" buildings saved from the bulldozers too (guessing this could include the Administration Building & perhaps the Water Tower?)

Seems rather odd (or over-confident), that the HCA / Government are pressing ahead with demolishing the Hospital Buildings, despite being nowhere near the stage for submitting a Planning Application, let alone being granted Planning Permission!

Lb.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheers for the update! I'm not sure what the current legislation is regards to derelict buildings and rates? Could it be the HCA still have to pay?


----------



## night crawler (Mar 19, 2012)

They are the Goverment, they fuck every one over and do what they want.


----------



## shakey (Mar 26, 2012)

'This country needs more hospitals!'

Demolition...


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 5, 2012)

*Runwell Hospital Site Re-development -PUBLIC CONSULTATION*

Sorry this is a bit late, however for those who would like to take part in the Consultation Process, you can leave your comments / ideas by following the below linky, before the closing date (23rd. of April, 2012)

http://www.cagconsultants.co.uk/runwell/current-consultation.html


----------

